# 180 gallon T5 options



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking to switch out my Coralife CF/MH light fixture for a T5 fixture. I was looking at a few options like:
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1426

and

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...hild=AK01038&tab=5&size=72 Inch (8 x 39 watt)

Would either of these provide enough light to handle the depth of a 180? One uses 4x80w bulbs, the other 8x39w, any difference there? Same total watts, but about $75 difference in price. Any difference in quality between the two?
Thanks.


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend the 80w bulbs. They are only 5 ft long. In the catalina fixture, I think they are staggered so that you do have light the full length of the tank, but IMO it is noticeably darker on the sides. 

I would go with 39w T5 bulbs. Those will be side to side, for a total of 6' of bulb. However, truthfully, 8x39w is too much light for a 180g. You'll have nothing but algae issues if you use that much. That being said, I'd go with the 8x39w fixture anyway. You'd be just fine with 6x39w, but if you're spending the money, might as well spend a bit more and be able to do a giant midday burst if you want to.


----------



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks. I think I am going to go with the 8x39w. This unit allow for each row of bulbs to be controlled independently with a built in timer, so I could do the mid-day blast pretty easily. I have already been doing the mid-day thing with my MH's and my plants love it.
Thanks again!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

how deep is your tank?


----------



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

armedbiggiet said:


> how deep is your tank?


24" deep


----------



## MKD (Apr 11, 2011)

is it for low or high light plants??


----------

